# Passive alert? How to teach?



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Shadow already knows find it. But she assaults whatever she finds! I know there have been discussions about passive alerts but I cannot figure out how to teach it. Sabi did it naturally, it was just her way. Shadow is more in your face about everything.
Any help would be appreciated. This is just for fun, but smashing coffee cans around gets a bit annoying as does trashing the house doing room searches.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

I wish I knew. Mine attacked the first scent box, picked it up with his teeth and shook it all around. I probably ruined it by laughing but I couldn’t help myself. I got it on video. I switched up the training and stopped using boxes, so now it’s not a problem. When he finds the general area where something is hidden, he starts sniffing up and down looking for it.

Oh, and we only work outside or in the garage.


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

When I first bought a nosework scent kit I had no idea what Nyx would do, and didn't think about teaching an indicator signal. It wasn't long before it became apparent I needed to though, because she also started mouthing it...a HUGE point deduction if you ever do an actual trial. So I taught her to lay down to show she found it. Surprisingly she caught on pretty quickly. 

I did it by downing her right when she got to the scent box. Now she does it automatically for low level hides. She just stands looking alternately at the scent and me for higher level hides.

There are no rules on the indicator signal, so you can make it whatever you like.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

I would like a sit or pointing at it like Sabs did, with her nose. Shadow attacks, lol. I have tried asking for a sit, and she will but isn't seeming to get that that's what I want. She is separating the two actions in her brain.


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

Yeah stick with it...the connection will come when it does! What I did was dial thangs back to a single container, and down her BEFORE she grabbed it!!! Took a little bit, but she did seem to get the distinction fairly quickly! Keep at it - you sometimes have to just be more stubborn!


----------



## Katsugsd (Jul 7, 2018)

What I did for a passive alert was make an indication box - (just a box with two holes (one for your hand and one big enough the dog can stick their nose in). Tape odor to the inside of the box (probably around the middle where your hand would be when you stick your hand in). You'd start out with telling them to "find it" or whatever and reward for the dog to do it's normal indication on the box, then slowly increase your demands (putting their head in, then holding it there, then adding a little duration or a secondary command - sit/down). You're right there rewarding from within the box at the start with your hand. Eventually the idea is the dog will associate the behavior with the odor. Hopefully, this makes sense. This is from our first NW2 trial, no luck with passing, but I did get a nice indication photo to share. I started getting lazy and letting Katsu get away with just "sticking" her nose to the odor. She can stand, but she has to keep her nose as close to source as possible.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Katsugsd said:


> What I did for a passive alert was make an indication box - (just a box with two holes (one for your hand and one big enough the dog can stick their nose in). Tape odor to the inside of the box (probably around the middle where your hand would be when you stick your hand in). You'd start out with telling them to "find it" or whatever and reward for the dog to do it's normal indication on the box, then slowly increase your demands (putting their head in, then holding it there, then adding a little duration or a secondary command - sit/down). You're right there rewarding from within the box at the start with your hand. Eventually the idea is the dog will associate the behavior with the odor. Hopefully, this makes sense. This is from our first NW2 trial, no luck with passing, but I did get a nice indication photo to share. I started getting lazy and letting Katsu get away with just "sticking" her nose to the odor. She can stand, but she has to keep her nose as close to source as possible.


That picture is awesome!
Right now I am using old coffee cans as boxes, but I will see what I can put together.
I thought the coffee smell might throw her off but it barely slowed her down. And only the first couple of times.
I wish I had been able to get her in hand. I really wanted her trained for accelerant detection. But we have fun and that's all that matters I guess.


----------



## CactusWren (Nov 4, 2018)

I heard this on the Canine Paradigm podcast. One of the guys is highly into scent. Basically you have two completely identical vases, one with the scent, one without. You can hold them right there and click right when the dog inhales the correct scent. If it's the right setup, the dog's snout will be in the vase and you can actually click exactly when he breathes in. That will give you the best chance to reinforce the exact thing you want. 

It should then be easy to string along the sit/down/whatever at that point, since you have so much clarity as to the actual stimulus.


----------



## xthine (Nov 9, 2018)

disclaimer: * I just picked up a nosework scent kit online yesterday and have no formal dog training experience *

I have small tins and put treats in them for Josie to try and find around the house (mainly living room). Josie has been great at finding the hidden tins but would grab the tins and try to get the treats inside, no alerts. 
When she wants something or knows she has to do something to get a reward, I ask 'what do you do?', and she: sits before given the release to go outside, taps on the trash bin when I ask to find the trash, go to her place (elevated bed) when she wants a bully stick. 
So now, when she bumps the tin with her nose or when I can tell she's seen it i ask her 'what do you do?' so she sits and I reward her with the treat in my hand. 
This has been helping so far so she does not try to get the treats out of the tins anymore. We'll see how she does with a proper scent kit. 

Looking forward to updates on Shadow!


----------



## Heartandsoul (Jan 5, 2012)

There’s a game called “Timmy in the Well”. The scent tin is in an open box and when she sticks her nose in it start tossing the treats one at a time so she keeps her nose in the box. 

You can add a treat next to the hide. Then go in quick to reward some more. It may help change her habit of seek and destroy. 

Fwiw, my guy if given a chance will pick the tin up and spit it at me. I’ve taught the command “get your nose on it” so he won’t mouth it. When he gets his nose on it I treat rapid fire so his nose stays on it.


----------



## Bramble (Oct 23, 2011)

Dave Kroyer has a video series on his website about teaching nosework and goes over teaching an alert.


----------

